# export operations not performed - the file could not be written



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm getting quite frustrated at LR or Win7, not sure which to blame. Essentially every time I try and export photos (like I have since LR 1...) I get a message saying "some export operations were not performed" and "the file could not be written". When and how many files it flags this for varies.

But here's the strange thing: it does write the jpegs as requested (the exported files), but windows won't let me open them via usual viewer until I close LR. Says another program still has them open.

Is this a user/permissions issue in Win 7-64? Is it a catalog issue? Hardware? I've never had this happen prior to LR 3...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 15, 2010)

Geoff,

Welcome to the forum  

Do you have any PlugIns active which could affect your export? If so, try disabling them. Can you show a screenshot of your Export Dialog here? Can you copy a file into the same directory in WinExplorer?

Beat


----------



## jwaymack (Dec 2, 2011)

I am having a similar problem getting a message..."the file could not be written". I have about 117 RAW format that I have modified in Lightroom 3.5. The last 50 of these files can't be exported by Lightroom. Never had this sort of problem before.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 2, 2011)

Jwaymack, Welcome to the forum.  Often this is an indication that your drive where temp storage is located is over capacity. You should have at least 10% free space available at all times for utilization by working storage.  Also, I you re exporting to a EHD, make certain that the drive has the necessary write permissions.  If you have an EHD formatted NTFS by another computer, the default permissions on the EHD revert to Read Only if it is attached to another computer.


----------

